# Hows my homemade miter sled?



## Niconico (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a cheap ryobi rst10 table saw and finding miter bars are a challenge ... So I modified the bars with shelf brackets that fit almost perfectly--- they are a little high but I added wood shims on the right side to level it out









































Before I cut my mdf is there any reason this would not work?? Thanks in advance


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't see any reason why that won't work just fine.

Pretty clever using the shelf standards as miter bars.

If there's any side to side slop in the miter slots you can use heat/foil tape on the sides of the miter bars to snug it up.

This tape is typically used in HVAC applications and is available at most home centers.

Just apply it to the side of the shelf standards a layer at a time until you're happy with the fit.

Nice job.


----------



## Niconico (Jan 13, 2014)

No slop- actually a very tight fit - the miter groves on the ryobi are kind of crappy compare to ALL other table saws... 

added some wax lube from my mountain biking tools and slides very straight.... Thanks for the thumbs up-- 
Gonna cut my saw line and set up my fence--


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Since the miter slots give you a nice fit, the only problem I can foresee is the blade not being parallel with your miter slots. As long as it is, you shouldn't have any problems with that sled. Oh, maybe a coat of wax to keep things sliding smooth would be in order.


----------



## jjrbus (Dec 6, 2009)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing. jim


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

How sure are you that the fence is square to the miter slots. When I built mine I attached the back fence and then did a cut part way(all the way thru the thickness but not he width). Then I used a square to initially set the front fence.
Tom


----------

